# rabbit cage tortoise set up ideas



## shaysmummy (Sep 2, 2009)

those of you who have your tortoise set up in a rabbit/guinea pig cage can you post some pics and give me some ideas on sizes. i have a horsefield and young kids i feel it would be safer if i use a indoor rabbit cage as my set up until they are a bit older. my horsefield is roughly 4 years old.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't have any pictures but we often sell rabbit cages with our tortoises to people who have children, cats etc. and cannot use open topped cages.

We have

A deep base substrate of a mix of sand and soil. Some of our customers prefer aspen now. On one side we have several large pieces of slate for walking on, this helps trim the nails. On this we usually place the food as well.
We use log rolls for hides and climbing.

Electrics wise you can easily simply suspend your lights from the bars - you can fix the wires securely with cable ties. With children I'd recommend fixing them at several points to keep the wires flush with the bars, much less likely for fingers to accidentally pull them and change something.

We use two drop down light fittings, a white bulb for the day and a red bulb for the night. Then a UVB tube suspended along the back. Some people prefer a compact UVB, it emits a lot less light - but arguabley also less UV with a lower lifespan (can actually work out more expensive in the long run). The bulbs can both be controlled by the same thermostat. 

I personally don't like using heat mats on the plastic cages, even with a thermostat, plus with a deep substrate very little heat from underneath penetrates to the tortoise, but I know some people do still use them.


----------

